# 2008 Alum Creek Bass Club Open



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

It's almost time for the 28th annual Alum Creek Bass Club Alum Creek Open  

Sunday May 4, 2008. 7:00 AM to 3:00 PM

http://www.alumcreekbassclub.com/2008 Alum Creek Open Flyer.pdf

Click on the link, print it, fill it out and send it in with a check soon to secure your boat number!!! :B


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

shameless bump...


----------

